# Is Cabo Roig a safe place?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

I am considering booking a holiday to Cabo Roig in the Costa Blanca but keep seeing bots and bobs on crime there with lots of break ins and pick pockets.
Is this just occasional or is it well known to be a high crime area?


----------

